# Late bomb pics...



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Good lord I'm late with this... the long and the short of the story is, I've been absent for quite a long time. But, I'm back now... in limited quantities since I now work out of town during the work week now. 
But here are some pics of what the squid did to me over a month ago...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!! 

I see you are ready to go rob a bank now...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice hit.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Is that a Squid colored bandana? Nice hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Best use of a bandanna I ever seen :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Some kind of weird Ninja????/

Nice smokes


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Some kind of weird Ninja????/
> 
> Nice smokes


Actually I was thinking "Ciganja".


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that Squid is a slippery one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that looks to be a Squid bomb fo sho--nice hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet Bomb


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Guess the Squid wasn't kidding when he said he labels each and every individual cigar in this humidor. All he needs now is a barcode reader and he has a fully automated inventory system.

Could be kind of cool - mount the reader next to your humidor, link it to your favorite Internet retailer and have it automatically reorder for you when your inventory gets low...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! The bandana is...um....interesting?:lol:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great to see you back on here Christian! Those labels look like the kind on a prescription bottle:

"Smoke one cigar three times a day as needed." - No refills


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice bombing!... Christian the pink kid?? :lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice hit...killer pink!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The "foot labels" go on cigars whenever I break open a full box/bundle. I generally don't put them on all the singles...

And the pink bandana is just my little revenge for y'all making fun of my Hello Kitty wall calendar! <G>


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> The "foot labels" go on cigars whenever I break open a full box/bundle. I generally don't put them on all the singles...


They're a good idea. Wish I was in the habit of doing something like that.

On another note- Sam's Club sells those HdM? I thought they only sold convenience store cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its good to see you around Christian! I know you have been having it rough lately with being sick and now work!!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great hit. Your gonna love the 5 Vegas A's and the Dark Sumatra's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Squid - some of the labels say Sam's club. As in the wholesale club? Didn't think they sold cigars.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

They stopped about a month ago, but my local Sam's Club used to carriy RyJ, Punch, H. Upmann, & HdM, as well as the Dark Sumatra's... There's another about 8 miles from me that still carries a FULL line-up of inexpensive cigars; but it's a bit out of my way...

Squid® gets pissed off when a Vendor stops carrying my stuff! <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Great hit. Your gonna love the 5 Vegas A's and the Dark Sumatra's


Heh... Darren... Are you insinuating that Squid needs to SMACK YER HOUSEHOLD??? I do indeed have the armament to create a hole in the place yer mailbox used to be! <G>


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Darren... Are you insinuating that Squid needs to SMACK YER HOUSEHOLD??? I do indeed have the armament to create a hole in the place yer mailbox used to be! <G>


Hit him! Do it! He deserves it! His mailbox is ugly anyway.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

damn, another tasty bomb!:dribble:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Hit him! Do it! He deserves it! His mailbox is ugly anyway.


HAW! Consider Darren Destroyed... <G>


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent hit. Great to see you back, Christian.


----------

